# PS4 or XBOX one?



## ConscientiousKate (Jun 3, 2013)

The big question!


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

i probably wouldn't buy either, but if i were to, i'd stick with the ps4.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

PS4!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Already have a gaming PC but If I were to buy a console again this gen it would be the one that was actually made for playing games and not watching tv and having ads shoved in your face 24/7. 

Saw this coming, every time they updated the 360's dashboard from the original one it got ****tier and ****tier. No surprise the Xbox One is a piece of crap.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be picking up a PS4 when Kingdom Hearts 3 comes out, maybe sooner. Need to see what games are launching with the console.


----------



## ConscientiousKate (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually haven't seen a lot on xbox one but for me it'll be all about kingdom hearts 3, yeah, destiny and the future Elder scrolls. Just the sheer amount of gaming companies that PS have harvested do it for me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i voted for both because i can


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

A forever PS fan!


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I doubt that I'll get any of the next-gen consoles, but if I do I would get a PS4.

Honestly I don't know what Microsoft was thinking. The design decisions surrounding XBOX One is basically handing Sony console gaming on a silver platter.


----------



## ConscientiousKate (Jun 3, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> i voted for both because i can


----------



## ConscientiousKate (Jun 3, 2013)

mfd said:


> Honestly I don't know what Microsoft was thinking. The design decisions surrounding XBOX One is basically handing Sony console gaming on a silver platter.


Yeah this is how I feel. I still need to go look at the xbox one in detail but from what I've heard I'm just don't understand what they were thinking.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I won't be getting either. But the Xbox One is a major disappointment to me so far of what I've seen, plus I hate the stupid name. I find the PS3 boring as hell also and prefer the games on Xbox 360, need to sell my PS3 soon.


----------



## SingItOutGemini (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox One!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I am thoroughly enjoying Microsoft's fail.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like the PS4 because everyone else likes it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SingItOutGemini said:


> Xbox One!


Why? I'm curious.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my god these gifs. Sony simply dunked Microsoft this time, there's absolutely no controversy necessary. It just happened. I have a 360, and I liked Xbox since I was a tyke. But damn, Sony.



tlgibson97 said:


> I like the PS4 because everyone else likes it.


Is this solely a "go with consensus" attitude, or is there more to it than that? Just curious.

Also, this is relevant substance for those who are and those who aren't voting Xbox one: 




Edit: Just voted.










Shameless testament.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Veracity said:


> Is this solely a "go with consensus" attitude, or is there more to it than that? Just curious.


I was just kidding around. I have a 60gb launch ps3 now. I was thinking of getting a 360 just for the kinnect but never got around to it. I haven't looked into the specs of either system yet and done a full comparison but just off heresay I'd still go with the PS4. I've never been a big fan of having to pay for a subscription to play online so that has always deterred me from going the xbox route. On top of me not wanting to be buying games for two different systems.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

You know.. my family had a ps1 when I was a kid.. but I switched to xbox and then the 360. I didn't think Id ever get another playstation. But now Im thinking that when I eventually buy a new console Im going to go with ps4. I know my boyfriend will get the xbox anyways because he couldn't live without halo.. so hey. I could use both.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Microsoft have screwed up big time here. I'll be getting the PS4.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I sent my brother an email last night with footage of BF4 and today I got this reply.


> I think I'm jumping ship to ps4


I guess he must of watched the PS4 unveiling at E3:lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think we have a clear winner.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Why isn't this an option? I choose this.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

PS4 seems superior in strength and value, but I did like a few of Microsoft's new IPs. Titanfall, Spark, RYSE, and Sunset Overdrive to name a few. Problem is, Titanfall is coming to PC as well, that's going to hurt X1 sales. Halo 5 may be great too, but I'm not a Halo guy. I do love me some Forza though. None of them seem worth dealing with the Kinect and M$ though lol.

M$ could have superior online service yet again, especially considering they have even more servers. That may be a very significant feature, we'll see. Although, I do hate Xbox's "True Skill matchmaking" All it does is put one great player on a team with bad players against a team of decent players...it should simply match people up as individuals and not by using the sum of team skill points. Hopefully they tweaked it.

I don't like how Kingdom Hearts 3 and Deadrising are being rumored as multiplat titles. I guess it's best for the business, but I'm still sour nonetheless for whatever reason, I don't even plan on having both consoles. 

I've been leaning towards PS4 even before either consoles were revealed due to Micrsoft's approach on business within the last two years, they are straying away from my taste.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

lawl


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Theologic said:


> PS4 seems superior in strength and value, but I did like a few of Microsoft's new IPs. Titanfall, Spark, RYSE, and Sunset Overdrive to name a few. Problem is, *Titanfall is coming to PC as well, that's going to hurt X1 sal*es. Halo 5 may be great too, but I'm not a Halo guy. I do love me some Forza though. None of them seem worth dealing with the Kinect and M$ though lol.
> 
> M$ could have superior online service yet again, especially considering they have even more servers. That may be a very significant feature, we'll see. Although, I do hate Xbox's "True Skill matchmaking" All it does is put one great player on a team with bad players against a team of decent players...it should simply match people up as individuals and not by using the sum of team skill points. Hopefully they tweaked it.
> 
> ...


Most likely ps4 too...

http://www.psu.com/a019829/PS4-Titanfall-definitely-not-out-of-the-question-says-dev


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eh, probably PS4. I don't think I'll buy either though, not for a long time to come at least..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

PS4 all the way. to hell with the new Xcrap!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Xbox one, cause i am forever fan boy  brand loyalty through the bad times,


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Still too early for me. I have a feeling that there are still things we don't know about yet. Honestly, all the haters are making me want to hang in there and still have hope for Xbox1. Right now, I mostly just care about Dark Souls 2 and Lost Planet 3.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I've always been an Xbox fan but the Xbox One is just ridiculous. I'll stick with my 360 until they stop selling games for it and then I'll get a PS4


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Most likely ps4 too...
> 
> http://www.psu.com/a019829/PS4-Titanfall-definitely-not-out-of-the-question-says-dev


I really hope Titanfall does come to PS4.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

if xboxone were a girl. lawl


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I love sony so much i'm buying a ps3 and a ps4 
gotta love that anarchy reigns man I hadn't got to play it yet so i must own both


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

ps all day everyday


----------



## JackT (Jul 18, 2012)

PC master race reporting for duty


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

JackT said:


> PC master race reporting for duty


Damn right, filthy unwashed console peasants. :wife

http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/186fmthlielgfjpg/original.jpg


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

tlgibson97 said:


> I was just kidding around. I have a 60gb launch ps3 now. I was thinking of getting a 360 just for the kinnect but never got around to it. I haven't looked into the specs of either system yet and done a full comparison but just off heresay I'd still go with the PS4. *I've never been a big fan of having to pay for a subscription to play online so that has always deterred me from going the xbox route. *On top of me not wanting to be buying games for two different systems.


Well we have to pay to play online for both systems now and you can thank Microsoft for that one. But I guess Soony has to keep PSN maintained somehow and MS made a ton of cash off live and loads of people used it, so I guess if people are willing to pay, they're willing to pay.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> Well we have to pay to play online for both systems now and you can thank Microsoft for that one. But I guess Soony has to keep PSN maintained somehow and MS made a ton of cash off live and loads of people used it, so I guess if people are willing to pay, they're willing to pay.


Have to also blame the people constantly hacking PSN


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm an elitist, master-race PC gamer. 

But currently if I had to choose between those two consoles, the PS4 by far. The DRM on the Xbox One is really off-putting, especially experiencing it first hand as a PC gamer.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

PS4, no question. The real question isn't whether to buy either system. It's when. I'm sure Sony has good intentions with PS4, but I remain a skeptic until I see everything, which means I'll probably be waiting a couple of years after launch to see if everything is still roses and violets. Possibly for a price drop as well. 

I'd much rather not have to buy either system to be perfectly honest.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

PS4. I've been gaming with Sony since 1998 and from what I've seen/read they crushed Microsoft badly with the new console. I don't play video games as much as I used to though so may wait for a price drop before I upgrade.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

PS4 but I'll probably end up with both. DRM on hard copies seems really annoying.

For now at least though I'll stick to pc.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I have an Xbox 360 but even I'm gonna have to vote PS4 on this one!


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Monotony said:


> Have to also blame the people constantly hacking PSN


Yeah, all because they removed "other OS" so they couldn't hack the system. What a joke.

At least they got busted though.


----------

